# Need easy/quick *but not too unhealthy* recipes for 1



## ElmoTheDestroyer (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi everyone...

I've been a fast food junkie for years now, and finally decided to kick the habit.

I've been collecting recipies I think I'd like online from a multitude of sources, however, MOST of them have quite a few ingredients and require a significant amount of prep work.

It seems to be very difficult to cook for 1 person without wasting a bunch of food.

Like I said, I cut fast food out of my diet, and I'd like to keep most "prepared" foods (TV Dinner type stuff) out of my diet also. (That stuff can't be much better than fast food  ) ....

So, using "real" ingredients, what is some easy and good stuff to make that wouldn't be real wasteful or expensive for a single guy?

Thanks!
--ElmoTheDestroyer
PS - I'm on disability, so the cheaper the better.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Try looking at this thread, it will give you some good ideas.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 12, 2006)

A great decision you have made Elmo, congratulations!! As you get more hang of it, you will find this is not such a mission impossible, there are so many options!! Also your imagination and creativity can be a key... don't be afraid to experiment a new idea and good luck!! 

Here are some of my suggestions.

Spaghetti (or Bucattini) amatriciana
Bruschetta
Tabouleh (you can do this with couscous instead of bulghur for an economical option)
chicken and avocado salad

also chicken breast is a very versatile ingredients, for a start just sautè it with evoo, s & p and garlic, and serve with a roasted potato (cube the potatoes, dress with evoo, salt and rosemary, bake in the oven until they are golden at 200°C/400F) and salad, that will make a handsome meal...

Just a few idea, but if you do some more search here you will find so many recipe that will fit to your request!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2006)

In addition to making quick meals each night, another option is to cook a larger amount of a dish and freeze it in meal-size portions.  Then, all you have to do is defrost and reheat (easier if you have a microwave).

Chili, soups and stews work for this kind of prep and freeze well.


----------



## ElmoTheDestroyer (Jan 12, 2006)

Right on...  Thanks for the ideas...  Can't wait to try some of'm    ....

Thanks again!
--ElmoTheDestroyer


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 13, 2006)

Way to go Elmo!!! I'm also making a conscience effort to eat healither this year too  

Personally I just love stir-frys (especially with chow mein or other Asian noodles). Noodles are farely cheap (I can buy a package of chow mein for 1 euro that will easily feed both DH and I, or give me 2-3 dinners for myself if DH is eating something else). I love to use things like beans, peas (frozen is perfectly fine), broccoli, carrots (a must! and they are usually very ecconomical), sprouts, radishes, corn and peppers (bell peppers). Sauces are only limited to your imagination really. Last night and tonight I had a vegetarian stir-fry that I dressed with a drizzle tamari, a little bit of sweet chilli sauce and some cilantro. It was quite healthy, very filling and so delicious


----------



## jkath (Jan 13, 2006)

Elmo, don't forget a really easy one:
some night when you're bored, chop up some lettuce, tomatoes, onions, bell peppers, carrots, cucumbers, etc....

when you want a snack, get out a french roll, some meat (whether it's deli meat or a chicken breast leftover from the night before) and make a big sandwich. The unhealthiest part of those sandwiches are generally the mayo and cheeses. I don't put either in mine, rather, I put a generous splash of balsamic (the modena kind) vinegar on my bread before I assemble. It's soooooo good, and you're getting some fresh veggies too!


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 13, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> when you want a snack, get out a french roll, some meat (whether it's deli meat or a chicken breast leftover from the night before) and make a big sandwich. The unhealthiest part of those sandwiches are generally the mayo and cheeses. I don't put either in mine, rather, I put a generous splash of balsamic (the modena kind) vinegar on my bread before I assemble. It's soooooo good, and you're getting some fresh veggies too!



I love sandwiches like that as well Jkath, especially on whole wheat or another dark bread. A little hummus in place of the mayo, or some low fat cream cheese mixed with sun dried tomatoes is very tasty too


----------



## auntdot (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Elmo, we have been cooking for two for years and understand the general problem, but I know it is tougher for one.

Supermarkets just don't generally put out single or two serving meals. 

So we often make a lot, which we usually do all the time although we always say we won't, and then wind up eating leftovers. I think it was Dorothy Parker who said eternity is two people and a ham.

But there may be better approaches.

Have you asked the butcher (yes, in the supermarket) if he can cut you a single steak, give you one or two chicken breasts, a small amount of veal cutlet, a single piece of liver, a couple of pork chops, or half a pound of hamburger, you get the idea. We have found our supermarket butchers to be very underused by customers, they usually are more than happy to help.

He may only have one or two meats he can easily accomodate you with that day, but be flexible.

Or, do you have a friend(s) who also eats for one or two. Maybe you could buy a package and split it. Might even lead to eating with one another once in a while.

Fish, many supermarkets will have a fish market where you can buy a single piece of fish, or a few shrimp, or scallops. Yes, they are a bit more expensive but just tossing out ideas here.

Many veggies you buy by the piece, so no problem there. Often fruits are often sold that way. Can nuke or roast one or two potatoes, and sweet potatoes are great nuked.

As far as salads go, try the salad bar at the market. It usually has a good variety of food, and is a lot cheaper than buying a whole big bag of salad fixings, or a head of lettuce, and letting it go to waste.

Also if you need some lettuce and tomatoes for a sandwich, or maybe pickles for a burger, just pick it up at the salad bar.

You can make a great antipasto by buying a few slices of several meats/cheeses at the deli and then, perhaps, a mushroom salad or whatever you like from the old salad bar. It is a great place for single, and relatively, healthy meals.

Pasta, you only need to cook as much as you need, and the jarred sauce lasts almost forever in the fridge. 

The possibilities are endless. It is a bit tough to do but most supermarket personnel are great. They are there to help you and will if they can.

And just try Googling for recipes, and I'm sure you will get many ideas.

Cooking healthy and tasty does not have to be complicated unless one wants it to be.

Oh yeah, and look for the sales.

God bless.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 13, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> I think it was Dorothy Parker who said eternity is two people and a ham.


----------



## kyles (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm a soup girl, with practice, it is possible to make soup that won't feed a small army (been there done that) My favourite is butternut squash cooked in either chicken or vegetable stock with an onion and a potato, with a little cumin and coriander powder and garlic then whizzed with a stick blender. Serve with a roll and a slice of cheese or ham (added protein) and you have a meal.

I also adore the George Foreman grill for one (I have a small one) A chicken berast, some thickly sliced zucchini, red pepper, onion all cooked on the George and then drizzled with a teaspoon of extra vigin olive oil and a tablespoon of balsamic vinegar. I normally cook brown rice, couscous, quinoa or pasta to go with this, as I follow a low GI plan and normally have just returned from a workout and only carbs will do! The veg is also good cold the next day if you over do it on the quantities!


----------



## cara (Jan 15, 2006)

try to get a small casserole, so you know you do less...

and then... many possibilities...

veggies, all sorts with or without meat
noodles, all sorts with our without meat
cutlets/schnitzel with cream and mushrooms or onions or bell pepper
mix about one cup chili sauce with one cup cream covering some pieces of chicken breasts (or equally less), 375°F 45min

oh.. there are soo many varations...


----------



## Rebam98 (Feb 13, 2006)

This is the quickest, easiest, tastiest, healthy meal I have ever found to eat:  Slammin' Blackened Salmon.  My boyfriend goes nuts for it and I really like it now too - and I used to HATE salmon.  I make it with brown rice and green beans.  

I'm always looking for quick, tasty, healthy meals so I will revisit this thread a lot!


----------

